# *Horizontal* Dividers?



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm looking at my 29 gallon tall tank and seeing so much unused upper tank space. I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas for sectioning off part of the upper tank in order to keep a separate "tank within a tank". I'm picturing a solid bottom and vented sides in order to allow the tanks to share the same water (filter/heater) but still be secured from predators in the main tank. Almost like a breeder box, but bigger. (I'm not opposed to solid sides but there would have to be a way for the tanks to share the same water easily enough (i.e. no drilling holes and plumbing type stuff).

The idea would to be to allow the main tank inhabitants use of the entire bottom half (or 2/3) of the tank plus 1/2 to 2/3 of the upper half, then a separated 1/3 to 1/2 of the upper tank portion protected from the rest of the tank.

I'd prefer a solid bottom as I'd like to have a layer of sand or gravel in there, maybe even a small plant? And simple is best - I'm far from handy! - although if the only way is a bit more complicated perhaps I could find someone to do a fair exchange for me 

Oh and this is in an established running tank so bonus points if this can be done without draining/emptying the tank!


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

What you are describing is tough to do because you are going to restrict the water movement within the overall aquarium. 

Unless you want to add fish that require the same water parameters, but can't be together due to aggression, etc, the simplest solution is just to add fish that swim near the top of the tank.


----------



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

Rogo said:


> Unless you want to add fish that require the same water parameters, but can't be together due to aggression, etc...


That's exactly what I want - to be able to house fish or frogs or shrimp that need protection from the fish in the main tank


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Not sure if this is a good way to go.I see problems and inconvience when cleaning and maintaining the Aquarium.I have not seen this done before but a picture may give other members some other options.Good luck with your tank.


----------



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

Jousters said:


> Not sure if this is a good way to go.I see problems and inconvience when cleaning and maintaining the Aquarium.I have not seen this done before but a picture may give other members some other options.Good luck with your tank.


Thanks. Likely it isn't do-able, but I was hoping some creative type would see a way that I don't lol. I'd keep it small/shallow enough to run the gravel vac underneath it and keep water moving with an airstone perhaps?

But yeah, probably not doable or I'd have found some on a google search. So I guess realistically the closest thing would be really big breeder box - big enough to actually house a few guppies or shrimp rather than a temporary dwelling if they exist. I can't imagine one big enough for the frogs so I'll give up on that one lol

Thanks for your input guys. I might just section off a small portion vertically for the fish or shrimps (or give up on the idea entirely lol)


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

If you're just trying to keep shrimp away from fish, a HOB Breeder Box may be the way to go.....

JMHO.


Stuart


----------



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

CRS Fan said:


> If you're just trying to keep shrimp away from fish, a HOB Breeder Box may be the way to go.....
> 
> JMHO.
> 
> Stuart


oooh. I never even thought of the HOB ones - looks like they do come in bigger sizes too. I was dreaming a bit, but this seems more realistic lol


----------

